
Ebola treatments caught in limbo - ColinWright
http://www.nature.com/news/ebola-treatments-caught-in-limbo-1.15634?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
        Death was all that the hazmat-suited visitors
        seemed to bring ... So people scattered, making
        a bad situation worse.

